# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Mahabbah [Superferry, Blue Aegean, Superferry, Ionian Express-Izu No3, Cassiopeia]

## capten4

ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ SUPERFERRY ,ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΕΡΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΙΕΡΩΣΕ ΝΕΑ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΟΥ.ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ, ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ, ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΟΤΗΝΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑΣ....ΠΑΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ! ΡΑΦΗΝΑ, ΕΝΑ ΜΕΣΗΜΕΡΙ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ, ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1992, ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16910

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16911

----------


## Leo

Για να υποστηρίξουμε το θέμα δίάλεξα μαι φωτογραφία απο το αρχείο του φίλου Nikos_V και τη αφιερώνω στους Συριανούς της παρέας μας... και στον capten4.
blue_aegean.jpg

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ωραιο καραβι.κριμα να τα χανουμε αυτα.πες τε μας και λιγο καποια στοιχεια

----------


## mastrovasilis

Για να υποστηρίξουμε ακόμα περισσότερο το όμορφο αυτό θεματάκι και για να μάθουμε περισσότερα επισυνάπτω τα παρακάτω στοιχεία.

M/F Mahabbah

Route	Suez - Jeddah
Building year	1972 
Building yard	Hashihama Shipbuilding, Japan (#310)
Owner	Namma International Trading
Operator	Namma Lines
Length	137,85 m
Breadth	23,4 m
Draft	5,61 m
GT	15.127
Machinery	2 * Pielstick 18C2V
Speed	21 kn.
Number of passengers	980 / 1.400
Number of beds	0 / 429
Number of cars	350
Lanemetres	690
Port of registry	Kingstown
Flag	St Vincent and Grenadines
Former names	Superferry (2002-2006) - Swansea Cork Ferries
Blue Aegean (2000-2002) - Blue Star Ferries
Superferry (1993-2000) - Swansea Cork Ferries
Superferry (1991-1993) - Strintzis Lines
Ionian Express (1991) 
Izu No 3 (1976-1991) 
Cassiopeia (1972-1976) 
Former owners	Briarstar Limited (2002-2006) 
Strintzis Lines (1991-2002) 
Ocean Tokyu Ferry KK (1976-1991) 
Ocean Ferry KK of Japan (1972-1976)

και μερικές φωτό απο τα νιάτα του.

7210305a.jpg

7210305g.jpg

πηγή. ferry-site.dk

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αχ τι μου θυμήσατε είναι το μοναδικό πλοίο που δεν έχω ταξιδεψει γιατι τότε δούλευα στο πρακτορείο της AGOUDIMOS LINES δύσκολη χρόνια για το πλοίο απο όσο θυμάμε είχε καιρό όλο το καλοκαίρι (μάλιστα παρακαλούσαμε να έχει καιρό για να το περάσει η ΠΟΠΗ) και δυσκολευόταν και δίπλα είχε την Πόπη στα νιάτα της που το είχε περάσει αρκετές φορές.
Αυτό που άξιζε απο όσα μου έλεγαν εκείνη την εποχή ήταν οι χώροι του, είχε πολά μαγαζιά μέχρι και κομμωτήριο, αν έχει κανείς φωτογραφίες αξίζει να τις βάλεις να μου φύγει και μένα ο καημός που δεν είχα ταξιδέψει και δεν τους είχα δεί.

----------


## Haddock

Βλέπω την φωτογραφία του capten4 και έχω την αίσθηση ότι μιλάμε για πλοίο Ιαπωνικής κατασκευής, ογκώδης και πλατιά πλώρη/πρύμνη, και ίσως όχι τόσο μαϊτζέβελο. Μου γεννήθηκε, λοιπόν, η εξής απορία:

Πως ρεμέτζαρε αυτό το βαπόρι με τόσα έξαλα στην Τήνο με τα αερίδια της; Δεν ήταν ζόρικο στις μανούβρες του;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ δυσκολα εχω ακουσει.Αν δεν ηταν ο Τζωρτζης ισως να μην τα ειχε καταφερει καθολου.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πολυ δυσκολα εχω ακουσει.Αν δεν ηταν ο Τζωρτζης ισως να μην τα ειχε καταφερει καθολου.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σας δυσκολευόταν πολύ είχε και ένα ατύχημα στο λιμάνι της Τήνου απο όσο θυμάμαι.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

1992.Βγαίνιντας από το μέσα της Τήνου.

----------


## vinman

Μετά την εκπληκτική φωτογραφία του φίλου Αρη,ας δούμε και μία φωτογραφία του απο τον καιρό που δούλευε βόρεια ναυλωμένο για λογαριασμό της swansea cork ferries...
To Σούπερφέρρυ περιμένει να δεχτεί στα ''σωθικά'' του τα οχήματα απο τον πλώριο καταπέλτη!!
Αφιερωμένη στους καλούς φίλους του φόρουμ!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17014


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα κάνουν αυτά οι Ιάπωνες με τις τσιμινιέρες. ¶λλο οικείο για μας παράδειγμα η τσιμινιέρα του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ, έμπνευση για την οποία αποτέλεσε η εμβληματική τσιμινιέρα του Queen Elizabeth 2.


Σωστά,το έχω επισημάνει άλλωστε κάπου εδώ μέσα.Ωστόσο δεν είναι πολλά τέτοια παραδείγματα.
Πάντως τα μετέπειτα ΠΑΤΜΟΣ κ αδελφό από την μάνα τους ήταν πολύ άγαρμπα σουλούπια.Χτίστηκαν σε μιά εποχή πού  αρκετά ιαπωνικά δεν ήταν ό,τι καλύτερο σε εμφάνιση.

----------


## akaluptos

Ισχύει ότι το Superferry είχε περάσει από την Ηγουμενίτσα το 1992 με τα σινιάλα της Strintzis Lines;;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ στην ομάδα!!

----------


## Ellinis

Τον Απρίλη του 1992 έκανε το πρωτο του ταξίδι στην Ελλάδα και ήταν από την Ραφήνα. Έμεινε στη γραμμή ως το φθινόπωρο και μετά ναυλωθηκε στην Iρλανδια

----------


## sprintezis

την ώρα που τελείωσε το Superferry II, ο προκάτοχός του στη Strintzis Lines  τελειώνει οριστικά/
https://arxipelagos.gr/%cf%80%ce%bf%cf%85%ce%bb%ce%ae%ce%b8%ce%b7%ce%ba%c  e%b1%ce%bd-%ce%b3%ce%b9%ce%b1-%cf%83%ce%ba%cf%81%ce%b1%cf%80-%cf%84%ce%b1-masarrah-%ce%ba%ce%b1%ce%b9-mahabbah-%cf%84%ce%b7%cf%82-nammalines/
Πουλήθηκαν-για-σκραπ-τα-Masarrah-και-Mahabbah-της-NammaLines-1-780x450.jpg

----------

